# Bay hippie outfitters



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Here is some pictures to catch you up on the what’s been going on in hackberry ! Trout numbers have continued to improve with limits hitting the tables several times in the last few weeks ! Redfishing in the marsh has also picked up with higher tides finally arriving for us ! Give us a call for open September dates today ! 

Captain Scott Hanchey
337-302-6232


----------

